# Problema con Proyecto boot juegos en Nintendo 64 desde memoria



## diosbahamut (Oct 22, 2010)

Hola buenas tardes

Antes que nada gracias a todos los interesados en este tema asi como a todos los que están prestando ayuda


Concepto:

La idea es en la consola de video juegos Nintendo 64 y consiste en hacer un adaptador o dispositivo mediante una memoria insertar los roms ya existentes en la red y correrlos en la consola. Ya que los emuladores que hay no están perfeccionados y jalan los juegos mal e incluso unos ni los corre..


Funcionamiento del Cartucho original en el sistema

Figura 1.  Es una memoria EEPROM de 4 Kbits o de 16 Kbits dependiendo el juego. Aquí es donde se guardan las partidas y en algunos cartuchos trae una memoria SDRAM con una bateria de litio

Figura 2. Es una memoria que tiene el sistema de seguridad. Algunos juegos los tienen diferente si no coincide la consola no arranca por ejemplo el juego de esta cartucho es Yoshi’s Story y requiere el controlador CIC-NUS-6106 si le ponemos un 007 Golden Eye no arranca por que ese requiere CIC-NUS-6102 que es el mas común lo trae la mayoría de los juegos.

Figura 3. es la memoria rom donde se encuentra el juego sus capacidades van de los 16, 32, 64, 128, 256 y 512 MB en donde esta el rom 

Trae un condensador de 22uF  6.3v 

Todas las resistencias son iguales. Pero esta raro. Primero las medí con el multimetro estando soldadas y empezaron a subir la resistencia desde 2k asta 20M ohms se me hizo raro y las desolde para medirla sola y en ninguna medición me dio la medida la probé en continuidad y la cheque cambiando las puntas para descartar que fuera un diodo. El color de la cerámica es rosa  y los anillos son de café, negro, naranja, azul, café.

NOTA debo decirles que no estoy 100% seguro de los componentes ya que Nintendo los mando hacer de manufactura única lo que los componentes no salen en ningún datasheet los investigue y no aparecen en las compañías busque en Macronix International y ni siquiera tienen ROMS de 28 Pins y sin embargo en el ROMS esta el logo de la empresa y ni se diga el de el sistema de seguridad. Si ustedes tienen forma de saber con precisión las piezas seria de gran ayuda.


Aquí les pongo la foto de la parte trasera de la placa 








Esta es la parte delantera






Objetivo:

Idea.1 la forma mas fácil que se me ocurrió es conseguir un ROM e instalar en una placa original un zócalo y con un programador ponerle los juegos a jugar y reprogramarlo cada vez que quiera poner un juego lo malo es el programador y va ser un poco difícil.

Idea 2 hacer un reprogramador completo usando la pastilla original eso seria lo optimo ya el cartucho estaría protegido y seria mas sencillo. El inconveniente de esto seria todo el proceso de hacer el circuito diseño y programa de la pc.

Idea 3 como una vez escuche (un buen diseñador no hace las cosas complicadas. El mejor diseño es el mas sencillo)  esta es mi favorita por su practicidad y coste. Se puede elegir entre el número de memorias existentes en el mercado que en la época del N64 que no había. No se memorias USB, SD, MicroSD, M2, Mini SD o incluso una interfaz de disco duro. Seria una buena opción con un zócalo de la memoria seleccionada asi solo se pondría en la pc y listo.

Les estaría muy agradecido ya que no se como funcionan las memorias comerciales para hacerlas funcionar o algún diagrama por que no estoy muy seguro de que ROM puedo usar que sea compatible y como checar el ROM original.

De antemano les doy las gracias por haberse molestado por leer la paradoja que tengo. Espero me pueden ayudar ya que mis conocimientos son limitado Gracias¡¡¡

Aquí les dejo unos datos que encontré de alguien que estaba haciendo lo mismo pero que no entiendo por completo.

En teoría es parte del datasheet y como funciona el ROM del cartucho.

URL  http://www.crazynation.org/N64/n64_cart_info.htm

Aquí tengo Nueva información  es el probable datasheet del ROM lo saque de una persona que hizo un cartucho especial para cargar sus juegos.







Espero le puedan dar una checada a ver si alguno de los dos es compatible con este ROM. abajo les dejo Los datasheet de los ROMS. creo le puede quedar el TSOP.86 256MB  Gracias.

MX23L25612, 3.0-3.3V, 256Mb, v1.5 datasheet PDF
MX23L51212, 3.3V, 512Mb, v1.3 datasheet PDF


----------



## Meta (Oct 30, 2010)

¿Quieres hacer un clone?


----------



## diosbahamut (Nov 8, 2010)

Seria una solución sencilla hacer un clon solo seria adaptar un Mask Rom parecido al rom original para hacerlo correr pero no se que memoria puedo usar


----------



## Meta (Nov 9, 2010)

¿Crees que te funionará?

Si lo intentas es porque tienes esperanza. Claro que los DVD de hoy en día sale más rentable que hacer clones de circuitos, es más, consíguelo barato. Lo bueno es meter varios juegos en un mega chip.


----------



## Meta (Mar 31, 2013)

Buenas:

He estado traquiniando y cuesta mucho.  Ahora esto está mejor.





http://blog.emere.es/?tag=everdrive-64

Saludo.


----------



## ESKALENO (Mar 31, 2013)

Lo que tú quieres hacer está inventado y se llama 64drive.






Para hacerlo uno solo sería difícil, hace falta invertir mucho tiempo y dinero, tendrias que adaptar la tarjeta, programar un chip que la direccione y se entienda con los protocolos de esa memoria y diseñar algún software,firmware, kernel, luego está el tema de la compatibilidad..., por ahí tengo un proyecto abandonado de algo parecido


----------

